# Muster/Decals von Slide 125 entfernen mit Aceton ?



## tommy_86 (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Ich weiß, es gibt schon 2 ähnliche Threads zu dem Thema.
Da ich mein Bike lieber komplett in schwarz hätte und mich diese rot/weißen Muster bzw. Decals stören, wollte ich fragen ob ich die Lackierung evtl. beschädige, wenn ich da mit Aceton rangehe? Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit diese zu entfernen ?

Die Decals fühlen sich an und sehen aus wie aufgeklebt.
Ich meine diese Muster am Unterrohr und oben vor dem Radon Schriftzug: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a86781/slide-125-7-1-sl.html

LG


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2013)

Ist das Slide 125 eloxiert oder lackiert ? Wenn eloxiert, geht es mit Aceton super einfach weg. Wenn lackiert, Finger weg.
Wenn Du den Unterschied nicht kennst, fahre mit Deinem Rad zum nächsten Autolackierer um die Ecke, der kann es Dir 100% sicher sagen.

Den Rest kennst Du ja schon. Dafür extra nen Thread aufmachen fördert nicht unbedingt die Übersichtlichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (24. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ist das Slide 125 eloxiert oder lackiert ? Wenn eloxiert, geht es mit Aceton super einfach weg. Wenn lackiert, Finger weg.



Exakt so ist es. Die schwarzen Rahmen müssten eigentlich eloxiert sein. Im Zweifel an einer unauffälligen Stelle ausprobieren. Und zwar draußen bei frischer Luft! Das Aceton ist Teufelszeug 

Es kommt auch drauf an, wie die Decals aufgebracht sind. Gelaserte Decals bekommt man nicht ab. Aufgedruckte/Lackierte sind i.d.R. problemlos zu entfernen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## tommy_86 (24. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ist das Slide 125 eloxiert oder lackiert ? Wenn eloxiert, geht es mit Aceton super einfach weg. Wenn lackiert, Finger weg.
> Wenn Du den Unterschied nicht kennst, fahre mit Deinem Rad zum nächsten Autolackierer um die Ecke, der kann es Dir 100% sicher sagen.
> 
> 
> Den Rest kennst Du ja schon. Dafür extra nen Thread aufmachen fördert nicht unbedingt die Übersichtlichkeit.



Ja da hast du recht, sorry..

Ob der Rahmen eloxiert ist oder nicht weiß ich leider nicht, da werde  ich im Zweifel wohl wirklich jemanden fragen müssen, der davon Ahnung  
hat. Wenn ja dann werde ich es mal vorsichtig mit Aceton versuchen.


Danke euch beiden für die Antworten 

LG
Tommy


----------



## backstein689 (25. Mai 2013)

Da ich an dem Thema Decals entfernen auch stark interessiert bin, halt deine Arbeitsschritte und vorher nacher Eindrücke bitte in Bildern fest und poste die hier

Dankeschön schonmal!


----------



## tommy_86 (25. Mai 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Da ich an dem Thema Decals entfernen auch stark interessiert bin, halt deine Arbeitsschritte und vorher nacher Eindrücke bitte in Bildern fest und poste die hier
> 
> Dankeschön schonmal!



Sobald ich herausgefunden habe, ob der Rahmen eloxiert ist oder nicht, kann ich dies gerne machen 

LG


----------



## amigo79 (25. Mai 2013)

So, ich habe heute auch ein paar Decals an meinem Slide 140 von letztem Jahr entfernt. Ich habe es mit Abbeizer gemacht und danach die Reste mit einem Schmutzradierer entfernt. Das ging wirklich gut und es ist kein Schatten zu sehen...

Das Ergebnis gefällt mir...


----------



## tommy_86 (25. Mai 2013)

Auch ein Rheinbacher 

Das Ergebnis sieht nicht schlecht aus, zumindest deutlich besser als mit diesen weißen Streifen.

lg


----------



## amigo79 (25. Mai 2013)

Hi, gar nicht gesehen, dass du auch aus Rheinbach kommst... Grüße in die Heimat!  

Mein Rahmen ist eloxiert und es ging alles wunderbar ab. Als ich den Abbeizer aufgepinselt habe ist die Farbe schon abgegangen. Musste es gar nicht einwirken lassen.. Danach waren noch leichte Schatten zu sehen, welche ich mit einem Schmutzradierer wegbekommen habe. Hab auch noch was Abbeizer da, wenn also Bedarf besteht, kannst du dich gerne melden.  Kannst dir das Erbebnis auch gerne "live" ansehen...

Grüße
Marc


----------



## tommy_86 (25. Mai 2013)

amigo79 schrieb:


> Hi, gar nicht gesehen, dass du auch aus Rheinbach kommst... Grüße in die Heimat!
> 
> Mein Rahmen ist eloxiert und es ging alles wunderbar ab. Als ich den Abbeizer aufgepinselt habe ist die Farbe schon abgegangen. Musste es gar nicht einwirken lassen.. Danach waren noch leichte Schatten zu sehen, welche ich mit einem Schmutzradierer wegbekommen habe. Hab auch noch was Abbeizer da, wenn also Bedarf besteht, kannst du dich gerne melden.  Kannst dir das Erbebnis auch gerne "live" ansehen...
> 
> ...



Hallo Marc,

die Welt ist doch klein, Grüße zurück! 

Das Angebot würde ich gerne annehmen und mir das Ergebnis auch "live" mal anschauen.

Das Bild in deinem Profil mit dem Bike vor dem 2km Hilberath Schild kam mir direkt bekannt vor, das ist doch oben hinter Todenfeld, die Abfahrt in dieses üble Tal, dessen Name mir nur leider entfallen ist 

Grüße
Tommy


----------



## amigo79 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich habe dir eine PM geschickt..

Grüße
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis008 (31. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Entfernn der Muster an den 2013er Modellen (125 7.1)?


----------



## tommy_86 (4. Juni 2013)

dennis008 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Entfernn der Muster an den 2013er Modellen (125 7.1)?



Bis jetzt habe ich mich noch nicht daran versucht.

LG


----------



## OliverKaa (6. Juni 2013)

Wer wagt - gewinnt


----------



## backstein689 (6. Juni 2013)

sieht geil aus! mach bitte nochmal ein Bild bei besserem Licht.
aber wie ist das jetzt mit der Garantie?


----------



## waldleopard (6. Juni 2013)

Wollt ich auch grad sagen.  Jetz isse weg. 
Sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## dennis008 (7. Juni 2013)

Sieht echt gut aus, werde mich auch morgen mal ran wagen. Ich würde noch die Aufkleber auf den Felgen entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy_86 (7. Juni 2013)

dennis008 schrieb:


> Sieht echt gut aus, werde mich auch morgen mal ran wagen. Ich würde noch die Aufkleber auf den Felgen entfernen.



Sag dann bitte bescheid wenn du das morgen versucht hast bzw. ob es geklappt hat oder nicht 

Ich werde morgen nicht mehr dazu kommen.

grüße


----------



## OliverKaa (7. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> sieht geil aus! mach bitte nochmal ein Bild bei besserem Licht.
> aber wie ist das jetzt mit der Garantie?


 

Bild kann ich gerne machen! 

Garantie auf den Lack ist wohl dahin bzw verflossen!


----------



## dennis008 (7. Juni 2013)

Hab's heute mal versucht mit Aceton. 
Klappt am Slide 125. 
Is nur ne sehr langwierige Geschichte. 
Hab mittendrin aufgehört und lieber ne kleine Tour gemacht bei dem super Wetter. 
Wenn die Decals vollständig entfernt sind, folgt ein Foto ;-)


----------



## tommy_86 (7. Juni 2013)

dennis008 schrieb:


> Hab's heute mal versucht mit Aceton.
> Klappt am Slide 125.
> Is nur ne sehr langwierige Geschichte.
> Hab mittendrin aufgehört und lieber ne kleine Tour gemacht bei dem super Wetter.
> Wenn die Decals vollständig entfernt sind, folgt ein Foto ;-)



oha, da bin ich aber gespannt 

Grüße


----------



## dennis008 (11. Juni 2013)

Hier mal aktuelle Bilder.
Habe es mit Aceton und einem Frottee Handtuch entfernt. 
Rest wird die Tage noch entfernt, dauert alles ganz schön lang, aber lohnt sich wie ich finde


----------



## log11 (11. Juni 2013)

dennis008 schrieb:


> Hier mal aktuelle Bilder.
> Habe es mit Aceton und einem Frottee Handtuch entfernt.
> Rest wird die Tage noch entfernt, dauert alles ganz schön lang, aber lohnt sich wie ich finde



  SUPER, das sieht doch gleich viel "erwachsener" aus. Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## tommy_86 (11. Juni 2013)

Bei mir beginnt der Lack sich aufzulösen an einigen kleinen Stellen...
Ich benutze Aceton aus dem Baumarkt und ein altes Putzhandtuch...
Die hälfte der Decals am Unterrohr sind ab, dafür habe ich nun 2 kleine Stellen an denen der Rahmen nicht mehr Schwarz sondern Alu-silbern ist..
Naja, meine Schuld 

Ich würde trotzdem jedem davon abraten!

Grüße


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Juni 2013)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Bei mir beginnt der Lack sich aufzulösen an einigen kleinen Stellen...
> Ich benutze Aceton aus dem Baumarkt und ein altes Putzhandtuch...
> Die hälfte der Decals am Unterrohr sind ab, dafür habe ich nun 2 kleine Stellen an denen der Rahmen nicht mehr Schwarz sondern Alu-silbern ist..
> Naja, meine Schuld
> ...



Genau das ist der Grund warum ich noch mit der Umsetzung hadere. 
Hast Du zu kräftig gerieben oder warum ist das bei Dir passiert?


----------



## tommy_86 (12. Juni 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund warum ich noch mit der Umsetzung hadere.
> Hast Du zu kräftig gerieben oder warum ist das bei Dir passiert?



Man muss kräftig rubbeln damit überhaupt etwas abgeht 
Keine Ahnung, ich werde morgen auch ein Frotteetuch benutzen um den Rest zu entfernen.

Bilder folgen.

Grüße


----------



## filiale (12. Juni 2013)

Bist Du sicher das es WIRKLICH das Alu ist oder sind es die Überreste des aufgetragenen Decals. Da ist der Untergrund nämlich weiß/silber ! Es wurde bereits von einigen berichtet dass sich die Decals mit Aceton nicht 100% entfernen lassen und weiße Überreste verbleiben. Diese wurden dann mit einem Schmutzradierer entfernt. War auch bei mir so (Slide 140).

Achtung nicht böse gemeint: Wenn es Dir schwer fällt den Unterschied zwischen Eloxat und Lack zu erkennen, dann könnte es auch sein, dass Du den Untergrund vom Alurahmen mit dem Untergrund der Decals verwechselst. Hier haben schon x-Leute die Decals entfernt, die hätten davon berichtet wenn auch Eloxal abgegangen wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy_86 (12. Juni 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher das es WIRKLICH das Alu ist oder sind es die Überreste des aufgetragenen Decals. Da ist der Untergrund nämlich weiß/silber ! Es wurde bereits von einigen berichtet dass sich die Decals mit Aceton nicht 100% entfernen lassen und weiße Überreste verbleiben. Diese wurden dann mit einem Schmutzradierer entfernt. War auch bei mir so (Slide 140).
> 
> Achtung nicht böse gemeint: Wenn es Dir schwer fällt den Unterschied zwischen Eloxat und Lack zu erkennen, dann könnte es auch sein, dass Du den Untergrund vom Alurahmen mit dem Untergrund der Decals verwechselst. Hier haben schon x-Leute die Decals entfernt, die hätten davon berichtet wenn auch Eloxal abgegangen wäre



Die beiden Stellen sehen aus wie Lackabplatzer und es schimmert ja auch silbern.

Hätte das denn negative Konsequenzen, wenn der Lack an ein paar Stellen dezent beschädigt wäre ? Alu rostet ja nicht soviel ich weiß.

Außer der Optik natürlich...

Grüße


----------



## log11 (12. Juni 2013)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Bei mir beginnt der Lack sich aufzulösen an einigen kleinen Stellen...
> Ich benutze Aceton aus dem Baumarkt und ein altes Putzhandtuch...
> Die hälfte der Decals am Unterrohr sind ab, dafür habe ich nun 2 kleine Stellen an denen der Rahmen nicht mehr Schwarz sondern Alu-silbern ist..
> Naja, meine Schuld
> ...



Laut Auskunft von Radon ist der Rahmen eloxiert. Somit kann sich kein Lack auflösen wo kein Lack dran ist. Die Decals sind mittels thermischen Verfahren aufgedruckt und nicht überlackiert.
Für mein Verständnis ist es unmöglich mit Aceton eine Eloxalschicht zu beschädigen.


----------



## filiale (12. Juni 2013)

korrekt, sehe ich auch so.


----------



## OliverKaa (12. Juni 2013)

Ich habe auch erst an einer kleinen Stelle getestet und dachte bis aufs Alu durchgedrungen zu sein! War aber nicht der Fall!!


----------



## tommy_86 (12. Juni 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Laut Auskunft von Radon ist der Rahmen eloxiert. Somit kann sich kein Lack auflösen wo kein Lack dran ist. Die Decals sind mittels thermischen Verfahren aufgedruckt und nicht überlackiert.
> Für mein Verständnis ist es unmöglich mit Aceton eine Eloxalschicht zu beschädigen.



Und wenn die Info falsch ist und dennis008 einfach nur Glück hatte oder ich den falschen Lappen benutzt habe bzw. dieser zu rau war?

Ich mache heute ein Foto.

Grüße


----------



## filiale (12. Juni 2013)

Ein Baumwolllappen kann nicht falsch sein. Man darf natürlich nicht scheuern wie wild, sondern nur leicht abwischen, das reicht schon aus um die Decals zu lösen. Ich weiß gar nicht warum das alles so kompliziert gemacht wird.


----------



## OliverKaa (12. Juni 2013)

weiss jemand welche Schriftart Radon benutzt?


----------



## spech (12. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre ein Stage aus 2008, der Rahmen ist schwarz eloxiert.

Bei meinem Rahmen ist es mittlerweile so, dass ich die Decals teilweise mit den Fingernagel ab kratzen kann !!  Raue Seite eines Schwamms geht auch  habe es beim putzen gemerkt 
Und zwar ohne Lösungsmittel.
Wartet doch einfach...irgendwann gehen die von alleine ab.
Nehme an das liegt am Alter.

Naja, da es so leicht geht, rubbel ich den Rest die Tage mal mit Aceton ab, so halb drauf sieht auch nicht aus..... 

Gruss spech


----------



## Robby2107 (12. Juni 2013)

Wo bekomme ich denn das Aceton her?
Einfach im Baumarkt? Apotheke? ...?

Beziehungsweise wieviel ml reichen denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy_86 (12. Juni 2013)

bei uns im Obi kosten 1L Aceton 5,99 

Grüße


----------



## dennis008 (12. Juni 2013)

Habe es auch aus'm Baumarkt fÃ¼r 5,99â¬.
Ist eine 1 Liter Dose.
Hab bisher nur die unteren Decals entfernt und schon ca. die hÃ¤lfte der Dose verbraucht. 
War aber auch nicht sonderlich sparsam damit...


----------



## OliverKaa (12. Juni 2013)

dennis008 schrieb:


> Habe es auch aus'm Baumarkt für 5,99.
> Ist eine 1 Liter Dose.
> Hab bisher nur die unteren Decals entfernt und schon ca. die hälfte der Dose verbraucht.
> War aber auch nicht sonderlich sparsam damit...


 

WAS?? 
Bitte auch nur im FREIEN verwenden.


----------



## wellness_28 (12. Juni 2013)

ist das sehr giftig ? sollte man Handschuhe verwenden ?


----------



## dennis008 (12. Juni 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> ist das sehr giftig ? sollte man Handschuhe verwenden ?


Ja, sollte man. Ich habe Einweghandschuhe verwendet.


----------



## maniackilla (12. Juni 2013)

wann kommen denn mal bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis008 (12. Juni 2013)

maniackilla schrieb:


> wann kommen denn mal bilder


 
Siehe Seite 1


----------



## maniackilla (12. Juni 2013)

ah okay habs ubersehen haha ich weiß net ob ichs mache...
weil irgendwie fehlt dann da was haha


----------



## filiale (12. Juni 2013)

Man braucht keine Handschuhe. Und man kann super sparsam damit umgehen. 1 Liter Dose reicht locker aus. Ihr sollt das Zeug nicht trinken.
Ich glaub einige genießen den Geruch und nehmen es zum "schnüffeln"


----------



## tommy_86 (12. Juni 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Man braucht keine Handschuhe. Und man kann super sparsam damit umgehen. 1 Liter Dose reicht locker aus. Ihr sollt das Zeug nicht trinken.
> Ich glaub einige genießen den Geruch und nehmen es zum "schnüffeln"



Vom einatmen würde ich abraten, das Zeug macht üble Kopfschmerzen, hehe 

Grüße


----------



## OliverKaa (12. Juni 2013)

maniackilla schrieb:


> wann kommen denn mal bilder


----------



## dennis008 (12. Juni 2013)

Fertig


----------



## wellness_28 (12. Juni 2013)

was muss man genau machen, dass der radon schriftzu erhalten bleiben. denke mal . irgendwie abkleben. weiß nur nicht, wie man das macht :-/


----------



## dennis008 (12. Juni 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> was muss man genau machen, dass der radon schriftzu erhalten bleiben. denke mal . irgendwie abkleben. weiß nur nicht, wie man das macht :-/


Habe Tesa Paketklebeband verendet.
Einfach am Rand die Buchstaben abkleben, wenn man grade an der Stellen mit Aceton arbeitet...


----------



## tommy_86 (12. Juni 2013)

Wow, sieht toll aus!


----------



## log11 (13. Juni 2013)

dennis008 schrieb:


> Fertig



Sieht prima aus! Und wie ich sehe ist das schwarze Eloxal auch noch dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ergoprox (13. Juni 2013)

...sieht super aus, will ich auch ähnlich machen. Muss man die Dinger mit dem Aceton einweichen (wenn ja, wie lange) und dann abkratzen oder wie soll ich vorgehen?


----------



## dennis008 (13. Juni 2013)

Habe Aceton auf ein Frottee Handtuch aufgetragen und dann über die Decals gerubbelt.


----------



## filiale (13. Juni 2013)

Da gibt es nichts einzuweichen oder abzukratzen 

Ein paar Tropfen Aceton auf den Lappen und dann lassen sie sich ganz leicht abreiben. Geht super einfach.


----------



## tommy_86 (13. Juni 2013)

So super einfach gehen die Decals am Slide 125 leider nicht ab, man musst da schon ein bisschen rubbeln. 

Grüße


----------



## dennis008 (13. Juni 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Da gibt es nichts einzuweichen oder abzukratzen
> 
> Ein paar Tropfen Aceton auf den Lappen und dann lassen sie sich ganz leicht abreiben. Geht super einfach.


Also einfach fand ich das auch nicht.
Habe zum entfernen von allen Decals ca. 4 Stunden gebraucht.


----------



## filiale (13. Juni 2013)

Beim Slide 140 ist das super einfach. Eventuell hat der Rahmenhersteller im Druckverfahren etwas geändert. Bei mir war das in max. 10 Minuten erledigt (das ist kein Scherz und wirklich realistisch) !


----------



## tommy_86 (13. Juni 2013)

So, das Wichtigste ist ab, hier die Bilder.
Die kleine Punkte ect. sind keine Kratzer, sondern noch Reste der Decals, die ich noch entfernen muss. Auf dem einen Bild sieht man aber die 2 beschädigten Stellen und an der Flaschenhalter Bohrung sieht man es auch. Hoffe das Ganze lässt sich mit einem Lackstift halbwegs ausbessern.


----------



## dennis008 (13. Juni 2013)

Mach das Tuch mal ordentlich nass mit Aceton und geh dann nochmal über die weißen Stellen, die man noch bisschen sieht, so habe ich die auch weg bekommen. An der einen Schraube am Flaschenhalter ist bei mir auch ganz wenig Lack ab, was aber gar nicht auffällt, wenn Kabelführung und Flaschenhalter wieder dran sind..


----------



## tommy_86 (13. Juni 2013)

Jup mache ich noch,danke! Ob ich die Decals am Oberrohr entferne, weiß ich allerdings noch nicht, das Schlimmste ist ja jetzt immerhin ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis008 (13. Juni 2013)

Oben hatte ich die Decals relativ schnell ab. 
Unterrohr ca. 3 h
Oberrohr ca. 1 h


----------



## amigo79 (13. Juni 2013)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> So, das Wichtigste ist ab, hier die Bilder.
> Die kleine Punkte ect. sind keine Kratzer, sondern noch Reste der Decals, die ich noch entfernen muss. Auf dem einen Bild sieht man aber die 2 beschädigten Stellen und an der Flaschenhalter Bohrung sieht man es auch. Hoffe das Ganze lässt sich mit einem Lackstift halbwegs ausbessern.
> 
> Sieht doch gleich viel besser aus...
> ...


----------



## tommy_86 (13. Juni 2013)

amigo79 schrieb:


> tommy_86 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So, das Wichtigste ist ab, hier die Bilder.
> ...


----------



## der-Alex (13. Juni 2013)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> amigo79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sehe ich auch so, trotz der kleinen Schäden  Manchmal muss man eben Opfer bringen, denn die Decals waren in meinen Augen unerträglich
> ...


----------



## tommy_86 (13. Juni 2013)

der-Alex schrieb:


> tommy_86 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hier muss ich mich auch mal kurz einklinken,
> ...


----------



## Robby2107 (13. Juni 2013)

Beim Skeen sind es ja die roten Streifen, die irgendwie deplatziert wirken.
Allerdings geht der Streifen bis an den Skeen-Schriftzug direkt ran. Wie bekomme ich den Streifen ab, ohne den Schriftzug zu beschädigen?
Wie gesagt, der Streifen geht direkt in das grau vom Schriftzug über.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis008 (13. Juni 2013)

abkleben!


----------



## tommy_86 (13. Juni 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Beim Skeen sind es ja die roten Streifen, die irgendwie deplatziert wirken.
> Allerdings geht der Streifen bis an den Skeen-Schriftzug direkt ran. Wie bekomme ich den Streifen ab, ohne den Schriftzug zu beschädigen?
> Wie gesagt, der Streifen geht direkt in das grau vom Schriftzug über.



Wenn Schriftzug und Streifen übereinander liegen gar nicht, ansonsten einfach abkleben.

Grüße


----------



## Robby2107 (13. Juni 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10685756&postcount=333

Heute alles sauber wegbekommen. Ging echt super einfach, wenn man sauber abklebt!


----------



## tommy_86 (13. Juni 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10685756&postcount=333
> 
> Heute alles sauber wegbekommen. Ging echt super einfach, wenn man sauber abklebt!



Hübsch


----------



## Robby2107 (13. Juni 2013)

Danke.

Zum Thema "Lackabplatzer" kann ich noch einen Tipp geben:

Bei den schwarz eloxierten Rahmen einfach die entsprechende Stelle fettfrei putzen. Dann mit schwarz matt aus der Dose auf ein Wattestäbchen sprühen und damit dann die offene "Wunde" am Rahmen abtupfen. Ggf. mehrmals um das ganze deckend zu bekommen.
Wenn alles trocken ist, sieht man praktisch nichts mehr, selbst wenn das Bike blitzblank geputzt ist.


----------



## tommy_86 (13. Juni 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Zum Thema "Lackabplatzer" kann ich noch einen Tipp geben:
> 
> ...



Auch an so großen Stellen wie an meinem Rahmen auf dem Foto ?
Ich bin noch unsicher wie ich da vorgehen soll, evtl so ein Lackstift oder die von dir beschriebenen Methode 

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Robby2107 (13. Juni 2013)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Auch an so großen Stellen wie an meinem Rahmen auf dem Foto ?
> Ich bin noch unsicher wie ich da vorgehen soll, evtl so ein Lackstift oder die von dir beschriebenen Methode
> 
> Trotzdem danke!



Warum nicht?
Matt schwarz kommt halt der ursprünglichen Rahmenfarbe extrem nahe. 

Falls es je wieder abgeht, kannst es immer noch mit einem Lackstift probieren.


----------



## ergoprox (16. Juni 2013)

Hab mich auch mal drangemacht, ging recht gut, hab aber auch eine Stelle auf ner Schweißnaht, wo die beschichtung mit abgegangen ist, aber nur wenige mm im Durchmesser. Habe auch einfach schwarz matte Farbe aus der Sprühdose genommen. Sieht man nix mehr. Aber definitv ist die Beschichtung ab und nicht nur Reste von dem Muster...ansonsten wollte ich unten noch ein wenig des Decals unter der Steinschutzfolie übrig lassen, leider hat das Abkleben nicht richtig funktioniert, so das sich unter dem Tesa auch das Muster angelöst hat und die Rahmenschutzfolie ist auch emfpindlich gegenüber Aceton und nun an der Stelle etwas wellig...naja, ist ja ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, ob ich alles noch abmache, entscheide ich noch. Aber nur schwarz finde ich etwas langweilig...insgesamt gewinnt das Bike trotzdem, wirkt nicht mehr so baumarktmäßig/kindisch. Überlege noch Aufkleber dran zu machen, aber irgendwie gibt es nichts im Netz was mich überzeugt...


----------



## siebenacht (19. Juni 2013)

Dank dem Tipp hier mit dem Schmutzradierer sind jetzt auch die leichten Restschatten der Decals am Swoop weg.
Danke für den Tipp!
Gruß 78


----------



## wellness_28 (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich wollte heute an meinem schwarz-blauen Slide die Decals am Unterrohr entfernen. Habe Aceton auf ein Frottee Handtuch aufgetragen und dann über die Decals gerubbelt. Ging bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt ganz gut. Aber man sieht in der Sonne jetzt noch so weiße Schatten und irgendwie auch so schwach verwischtes Weiß. Ich konnte da Aceton und Nitro-Verdünnung drüber kippen und rubbeln wie ich wollte, es geht leider nicht weiter weg. Jetzt ärger ich mich, dass ich das versucht habe :-/ 
Jemand vielleicht noch ne Idee ?


VG matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis008 (21. Juli 2013)

Siehe oben...Schmutzradierer


----------



## wellness_28 (21. Juli 2013)

Ok, werd ich mal probieren. Danke!


----------



## Connay (5. August 2013)

Servus
Hat jemand mal an dem Lime Green vom Slide 125 8.0 versucht die Decals zu entfernen? Hab's mit Lappen und Aceton versucht doch da ging nix...


----------



## Heavenly (19. August 2013)

Kann man bei den neuen Modellen (https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33640658.69597.135779413133978&type=1&theater) auch die farbigen Decals entfernen?


----------



## Schmandi (19. August 2013)

Klar, warum nicht? Das schwarze ist nachwievor eine Eloxalschicht, die Decals dagegen auflackiert. Aceton, ein alten Lappen, Handschuhe und ein wenig Geduld, dann sind die Muster schnell ab. Falls graue Reste am Rahmen sind: Wie o.g. Schmutzradierer benutzen. 

Die Aktion habe ich vor ein paar Tagen gemacht:


----------



## p3bbels (20. August 2013)

Sag mal Schmandi, geht der Rest am Steuerrohr und Oberrohr auch ab, sodass ich quasi nur noch einen schwarzen Hauptrahmen hab?


----------



## Sixday86 (20. August 2013)

Ja, ist ebenfalls auflackiert.


----------



## Guerill0 (19. November 2013)

Hat das schon jemand am silbernen Rahmen ausprobiert? Irgendwelche Bilder von der Operation?

Ich hätte da nen Kandidaten für so ein Winterprojekt.


----------



## paulman8888 (19. November 2013)

Wenn du dich traust stell bitte n Bild hier rein, überlege es bei meinem 140er auch zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmandi (19. November 2013)

Hi,

das Problem bei dem o.g. Slide: der Rahmen ist mit einer Klarlackschicht versehen, erst darunter befinden sich die auflackierten Decals.

Wenn man nun also mit Aceton/Nitro an den Rahmen geht, sollte danach auf jedenfalls wieder eine Klarlackschicht aufgetragen werden, damit die "offene" Aluschicht nicht auf lange zeit anläuft/korrodiert.

Die schwarzen Rahmen sind halt anodisiert/eloxiert, da macht das bisl Aceton der Schutzschicht nix 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## paulman8888 (20. November 2013)

Danke


----------



## Mudsling3r (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich spiele momentan auch mit dem Gedanken mein Slide E2 von den hässlichen Decals zu befreien. Mich interessiert im Moment ob jemand sein E1 oder E2 schon clean hat und mal ein Foto posten könnte? Wie ist denn die Langzeiterfahrung bei denen, die alles schon entfernt haben,ist der Lack bzw. die Eloxalschicht noch in Ordnung, oder hat sich da im Laufe der Zeit was verändert?
So richtig trauen tue ich mich ja noch nicht


----------



## Mudsling3r (1. Februar 2014)

doppelt....


----------



## beat_junkie (1. Februar 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Dank dem Tipp hier mit dem Schmutzradierer sind jetzt auch die leichten Restschatten der Decals am Swoop weg.
> Danke für den Tipp!
> Gruß 78



Kannst du mal ein Bild von deinem swoop ohne decals Posten?


----------



## Mudsling3r (4. Februar 2014)

So, habe mich mal an eine Fachfirma gewandt, die Bauteile eloxiert. Die erstaunliche Antwort auf meine Frage, wie Ich die Aufkleber entferne. 

Zitat: einem geeigneten  Klebstoffentferner beseitigen. Aceton sollte man nicht benutzen, da das enthaltene  Lösemittel sehr kalt ist und zu mikroskopisch kleine Rissen in der Oberfläche führen kann. Durch das eindringen von Aceton in  diese kleinen Risse, kann es zur Entfärbung kommen. Alternativ können sie auch Isopropanol benutzen. Mit Alkohol sollte es auch klappen. Würde es trotzdem  sicherheitshalber sehr vorsichtig anwenden. Für Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

